# Few More Mods



## featherworks (Oct 24, 2010)

Here are a couple more of my cheap easy mods for awning stuff. When I ordered some wire from one of my taxidermy supply companies, they were nice enough to send it to me in a cabelas fly rod tube with a spring closure cap. It was the perfect size for the rod.


























I also got tired of my awning light cords and extension cords being wrapped around the awning leg so... I thought I would get some 1" pipe insulation (without the sticky stuff) and cut it on the other side to make two halves. It fits nicely in the rails and keeps all the cords and the awning strap under control.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Nice...I will be doing the pipe insul-wire-hider mod as soon as I vist the toy store Hardware store.


----------



## New England Camper (Jun 25, 2010)

I like the insulation idea. I hate having the cords hanging in the way. My DH works with that stuff, I may have him bring some home to do that.


----------



## spepi (Apr 12, 2010)

nice..great idea


----------

